

Wired Feature on Deep Sea Cowboys Using 3D Models to Save Giant Ships - dcurtis
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-03/ff_seacowboys?currentPage=all

======
wallflower
An excellent article that raises my pulse, reads like a Tom Clancy foray into
engineering. Thank you.

How many engineers do you know have a mini-fleet of high-end German automobile
engineering? And deserve it?

These guys do.

------
dcurtis
This is the most amazing Wired article I have ever read.

------
mixmax
Damn. Men of the right stuff...

